# Antrim Co



## aimus1

clintonking2.0 said:


> Really? Something tells me you are a member of a jug band and your
> Best friends name is cletus lol.


Citiots: :lol: 
btw, I have a setter named cletus, wish I was in a jug band, and pick 20 plus lbs of morels each spring. put your hat on straight, pull up your pants, and get out and find em. it aint hard. might get some dirt under your finger nails though. its guys like you that keep people who really know whats going on from wanting to lend a helping hand.


----------



## aimus1

mdb52 said:


> WOW what a response to a PUBLIC question on a PUBLIC site about PUBLIC grounds!!!
> You probably get mad at people hunting shrooms on YOUR state land!!!


welcome to the site and might i say what a solid contribution for a first post. youd probably feel a little different if you lived in antrim county and enjoyed mushrooming there. this is the world wide web. just check out the amt. of views this thread has had. there are a lot of members on this site that are more than helpful if youre somewhat respectful. the people on this site that can be most helpful have spent a great amt of time, energy, sweat and frustration gaining the valuable knowledge they posess. they arent always eager to give it away to the world wide web. if youve joined to gain some knowledge and help from these individuals then i think youve gotten off on the wrong foot.
pm sent to grateful fisherman.


----------



## bassdisaster

Linda G. said:


> "Anybody who is a real threat to any place remotely specific mentioned, probably knows what is going on anyways."
> 
> Yup, you'd think so, wouldn't you? But apparently not in this case...LOL


So now its not ok to ask whats going on, then its also Ok if I dont post any real info either, sence helping others is not the reason to post, it apparently is only to boast about how many you got or how good a shroomer you are (pride: an abomination to the Lord) 
So if no specific's can be givin then what can I say..........I found some fungi on some land somewhere about some time ago? lol
Get real, its just mushrooming Ok its not worth all the hassel to argue about it!
We dont need to be chastized all the time because we said or did something you may not agree with!
If you feel the need to chastize someone use that PM thingie you are so empt about proclaiming!
Live and let live, if someone ends up on your shroom ground so be it, if its PUBLIC land!

BD


----------



## clintonking2.0

aimus1 said:


> Citiots: :lol:
> btw, I have a setter named cletus, wish I was in a jug band, and pick 20 plus lbs of morels each spring. put your hat on straight, pull up your pants, and get out and find em. it aint hard. might get some dirt under your finger nails though. its guys like you that keep people who really know whats going on from wanting to lend a helping hand.


citiots huh, I bet it took you all day to think of that. but anyway it does not take a genius to walk around the woods and look on the ground. It must be nice to have great habitat for morels and take a short drive to find some, its a bit different down here. so for you finding 20lbs a year you can keep your two cents. and aimus you probably dont help anyone anyway probably just the usual look for bta's and dead or dying elms that everyone knows already. you seem to be the type that defines their life and ego by how many morels they find a season. Just fyi everyone reading that wants to go north they are finding a few in and around where aimus is from because Ive talked to friends that live just miles from there. thanks to those that actually help others.


----------



## bigdperry

I thought this would be a fun and helpful forum. Boy was I wrong, people need to grow up and act like adults. Some of only get a couple days a year to get out and look for morels and asking what county people are finiding them in does not seem like too much to ask. With gas at $4.00 a gallon, a three hour trip better be worth it.


----------



## 68w

bigdperry said:


> I thought this would be a fun and helpful forum. Boy was I wrong, people need to grow up and act like adults. Some of only get a couple days a year to get out and look for morels and asking what county people are finiding them in does not seem like too much to ask. With gas at $4.00 a gallon, a three hour trip better be worth it.


i couldnt have said it better myself.. 
im new to mushrooming and need help on where to look. this forum is almost no help at all. its just a bunch of children with the "this is mine dont touch it" attitude. why do you even come to a public forum on the subject if that is how you feel about it.


----------



## Timber

You guys are blowing it out proportion just pm people with specific question. Maybe you should find another forum if you don't like the anwsers you got here. If you don't want to pm and get the anwsers your looking for it sounds like you really don't want an anwser. Also you show me anybody who is a working man who isn't limited on time to get out. So that's kinda a lame excuse. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigdperry

Hey timber, would you drive three hours if no one was finding mushrooms? I doubt it. Don't give me the lame excuse crap. You are right though, I will find another forum, hopefully where there are mature adults who can have a normal conversation without being chastised for asking the wrong question.


----------



## Timber

Once again. I'll say it real slow for you. Use. The. PMs. Here let me just get you some coordinates 85 40 36 / 45 23 50 there you go happy hunting.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigdperry

Hey moron, let me say it again real slow. I have never asked a question on this forum. I don't care where you are or where you find the shrooms. It is a shame that you treat people like crap for asking a very general question. Once again, I have never asked a question on this forum.


----------



## Timber

bigdperry said:


> Hey moron, let me say it again real slow. I have never asked a question on this forum. I don't care where you are or where you find the shrooms. It is a shame that you treat people like crap for asking a very general question. Once again, I have never asked a question on this forum.


It to bad that you cannot see the big picture hear. Your only seeing own point of view. There are tons of internet scouters out there who never come on the forum they look for information to help themselves. I don't think that's the intention of the forum. But you can take how you want. And if you look at any of the other forum PM are recommended for specific question. If you never ask a question on the forum then why are on the forum? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor informion engine


----------



## wartfroggy

bigdperry said:


> Hey moron, let me say it again real slow..... It is a shame that you treat people like crap....


 yeah, back at ya. Way to lead by example.


----------



## bigdperry

Why would I ask a question after reading most of the responses to people who have asked questions? Just too bad that "outdoorsmen" treat each other like this. Have a nice day.


----------



## wartfroggy

bigdperry said:


> Just too bad that "outdoorsmen" treat each other like this. Have a nice day.


 Like you calling someone a moron? Yeah, that is too bad. As for outdoorsmen telling someone to talk about specific locations via PM, I see nothing "unsportsman-like" about that at all. You will see the same ettiquette in the rivers sections as well.


----------



## bigdperry

Ha ha. Apparently you can't read the post from timber. No big deal.


----------



## NoBama

I grew up in Antrim county. I've done extremly well here the last few years! Just get out and look, you will find them! Alot of mushrooms to be had!


----------



## bigdperry

Thanks for the very professional and helpful response Nobama. Love the name.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Most hardcore morel pickers would cringe at all the info on this forum. I know I have contributed way more than I thought I ever would have to the public eye. There are 50+ pages here, thousands of posts. Quit griping and read em. 
Better yet, go out and look then report back to the rest of us


----------



## clintonking2.0

NoBama said:


> I grew up in Antrim county. I've done extremly well here the last few years! Just get out and look, you will find them! Alot of mushrooms to be had!


Yes thank you nobama, but cmon "hardcore mushroom hunters" that cringe over mushroom reports, Old grand man I read alot of your input and for the most part i notice you are quick to give good advice, but for alot of us like me usually just get a weekend to look around. I never ask for specific coordinates or spots just if people are finding some in the area of where i will be heading in this instance the little traverse bay and its surrounding areas which by the way near where one of the largest morel mushroom festivals is held so whats the big secret. we are all aware that being in the forums is not going to put mushrooms in our bags and that we need to go look undoubtedly. If I lived in prime areas I would be a hardcore mushroom hunter as well, where i live there is no wilderness no sandy soil or mushrooms, and morels do not grow from concrete or on the water, so facing so much hostility from people that supposedly find 20 or 30 lbs a year when many dont even get to go at all or dont find any is kind of crazy.


----------



## 68w

i understand not wanting to give up your best spots. but when someone asks about if any have been found in a county. really?
if im new here then how would i know who to pm to get good info from? i dont think i have ever gone out with the intent of looking for shrooms and found more than a hand full. when im just out walking around is when i have the best luck. it would be nice to find some people to help me become a real hunter. i have always heard the shroomers were crazy about there spots but i have never met any as bad as this. just saying.


----------



## Linda G.

what did we ever do before we had the Internet to lead us to the right spot...and as someone who not only has participated in these forums, but served as administrator and/or moderator of several, for more than 15 years, I know exactly what they are for. 

But there is a very fine line in all aspects of outdoor information...and it does not replace that age old concept of scouting...outdoor forums are not about giving you instant gratification, and that is what too many people expect today, or they instantly start whining. 

You know what, imho, that's what's wrong with America. God help us all, what have we done...

LOL


----------



## Oldgrandman

Linda G. said:


> But as for your question, I think a few early morels were found, as in a handful, that were small, and frankly, that's normal for late March, early April.
> 
> Now that it's cooled off, and gotten really cold at night, I think the majority of the season isn't even close to starting. I haven't heard about any at all in the last couple of weeks.


Did the OP's question not get answered here?

Clintonking2.0 you obviously do not know any hardcores or you'd understand. Also you seem to know enough to get out and go. There is public land all around these festival towns, it shouldn't be hard to figure out with all the info that is posted here on woods and tree types and areas. Koby, bassdissaster, mattt, Mushroom Jack and many others have posted good info here. 

I live in Grand Rapids and I have to travel to get them too. I am just lucky enough to have worked a job long enough to have earned 6 weeks vacation so I can go as often as I can.

Your interpritation of "hostility" seems a bit dramatic. A dollar to your dime some of the clowns posting here are just pot stirring...weed through it. I am gonna ban myself for a while now, I've said enough.....




Linda G. said:


> what did we ever do before we had the Internet to lead us to the right spot...and as someone who not only has participated in these forums, but served as administrator and/or moderator of several, for more than 15 years, I know exactly what they are for.
> 
> 
> 
> But there is a very fine line in all aspects of outdoor information...and it does not replace that age old concept of scouting...outdoor forums are not about giving you instant gratification, and that is what too many people expect today, or they instantly start whining.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, imho, that's what's wrong with America. God help us all, what have we done...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


100% agreed...


----------



## Timber

You guys come back and talk to us in a couple years when you learn how to find some good spots. Until then happy hunting from the moron. And don't forget to use you PMs. And you will be fine. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassdisaster

Just todays report Ok No shrooms in michigan you can all just relax cause I picked em all, I seen all the negitivity here and decided well damn I guess I'll keep em all for my self....OMG:evil:
If only I could he he he, I say the more the merrier, hit the woods, dont be afraid to ask questions, If some one says hay fool :help: dont post that on a public forum well take it as a lesson learned:yikes: 
But this is a public forum and its design is to help each other and so we should, so unless you are a fool  then you know I did not get em all just another 53 today totaling 594 prolly 6lbs+ for the season!

BD


----------



## cdavid202

Im glad this turned into exactly what i said it was gonna on the first page.... non-sense. just drop it. For those of u who are knowledgeable morel hunters just dont reply to these people instead of arguing with them <--- its obviously what they are now turning it into.... Instead just pm me all of your spots, info u know that i don't and then give me your mushrooms when u find them, for free. Seriously im not kidding...... at all..... muahhahaha!

No on a serious note though, lets just let it go. If they wanna go to another board, let them, if they wanna ask for "general info", let them, if they want to argue, let them argue with themselves, if you don't want to give out certain info, then simply don't! This way we can all get back to talking about a good topic like finding the shrooms, how much we like them, how we cook them or about the 2 new private land spots i just got permission to hunt were i KNOW there are at least 15+ pounds on each land!!!!!!!!!!!!!, sorry i had to tell someone im really excited about it. Not meaning to brag

C


----------



## cdavid202

bassdisaster said:


> Just todays report Ok No shrooms in michigan you can all just relax cause I picked em all, I seen all the negitivity here and decided well damn I guess I'll keep em all for my self....OMG:evil:
> If only I could he he he, I say the more the merrier, hit the woods, dont be afraid to ask questions, If some one says hay fool :help: dont post that on a public forum well take it as a lesson learned:yikes:
> But this is a public forum and its design is to help each other and so we should, so unless you are a fool  then you know I did not get em all just another 53 today totaling 594 prolly 6lbs+ for the season!
> 
> BD


i gotta ? for you, how many hours are u putting into the woods to find this many right now. They are definitely not up yet around me, i didn't find some other shroom sunday though that i don't know what they are and they were in morel territory.


----------



## bigdperry

I have learned to not stick up for someone who did nothing wrong. You people are nuts.


----------



## vsmorgantown

This is great news, I usually head up to N. MI. to hunt morels around Mecosta Co. but after reading these posts....Mecosta's out and.....Antrim's in!!!!! Look out Antrim, a bus load of us S. IN. *******/Hoosiers are heading your way soon!!!ne_eye:

Already found about 300 down here but, I can't say where! (Morgan Co.)

I can't believe that someone let the cat out of the bag concerning Antrim Co. and the incredible shroom hunting!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## clintonking2.0

Lmao headed there tomorrow with two truckloads!!


----------



## vsmorgantown

clintonking2.0 said:


> Lmao headed there tomorrow with two truckloads!!


Great to hear Clintonking......maybe we can hook up and pick um all before anyone else!!!!!!


----------



## Happy Jack

Kinda reminds me of a junior high cafateria food fight  Have fun.


----------



## Linda G.

Visitors, something this county needs more of...bring lots and lots of money...LOL


----------



## kingfisher 11

I grew up in Antrim country also. We always had problems with Ohio and Ind people. They would almost rake the woods. That was the joke around town. Fudgies, flat landers and O-H-10 ers was the common descriptions.

Are mushrooms getting that imprortant that we count them now and tell how many we pick? I can tell you, never in our life did we ever say we picked a specific number. It was always a measurement of a grocery bag.

I would pick them and sell enough to help with gas for the summer.

Trespassing for mushrroms has become almost as bad as trespassing deer.


----------



## localyahoo

I don't understand why northerners complain about flatlanders, funny how you never hear us complain when "high landers" come down to fish the Detroit river in the spring for walleyes, same for morels. Thats because theres enough to go around. We put just as much money towards liscense sales if not more to help take care of "public lands". So sorry if we put a little dent in your "gas funds"

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Linda G.

There's really a comparison between those who come up north mushrooming and those from up north who go downstate to walleye fish...LOL probably about 10 to 1...

We do have walleye up here, you know. In much prettier settings.

And I would really like to know how much of those license sales really goes to public lands...LOL


----------



## josheupmi

There's walleye up there? Lol....not like the gem down here. Good luck on the shrooms. And the scenery of my plate of walleye is not that bad!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp

There's shrooms and walleye all over the state you just need to get out and find them!! As for the newbeies... the mushroom part of MS. Is probably the most imformative and friendly forum on this site... if you dnt believe me look at the hunting or river section. The sroom hunters here will help with your questions.. they will make sure your not picking the wrong shooms.. they"ll tell ya what to look for.. trees, soil type and habitat some will tell a county, some won't.. Ill tell ya if I'm finding them but Ill just say SE mi.. you need to put the leg work in and look, that's how I find all my spots.. it taken most of the people years to find the rite spots and it might take you that long also.. just get out and look.. have fun and good luck...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## localyahoo

My point in short, there is enough to go around.Like what everyone says just lay some boot leather.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingfisher 11

Linda G. said:


> There's really a comparison between those who come up north mushrooming and those from up north who go downstate to walleye fish...LOL probably about 10 to 1...
> 
> We do have walleye up here, you know. In much prettier settings.
> 
> And I would really like to know how much of those license sales really goes to public lands...LOL


Most of the locals had private land to find mushrooms. Its been 30 years since I was in the northern woods looking for mushrooms. It appears some of our southeast members are a bit touchy. I think most of the northern guys might venture as far south as Saginaw, but Detroit I doubt it.

Most of the northern people live with less, just to have the pretty surroundings.


----------



## RippinLipp

Yea some of the SE guys might be touchy, but so are some of the northerners.. but I'm not.. far from it.. I dnt go asking for spot.. I search on my own.. I've been playing this game for a long time... people just need to learn to go out and look.. its not hard.. If you have a specific question to ask pm me Ill help to point you in the rite direction but I won't tell ya my spot.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## clintonking2.0

Localyahoo, I feel you are like my brother because we think so alike these
"Hardcores" have to much time on their hands and their mental stability is
a reflection of their mushroom season. 30 lbs is not enough, some of the hardcores
Are clinically INSANE .


----------



## clintonking2.0

Join my new FB, southern michiganders invading the north lol WE WANT YOU OUT AND YOUR MUSHROOMS IN MY BAG!!!


----------



## wartfroggy

RippinLipp said:


> Yea some of the SE guys might be touchy, but so are some of the northerners.. but I'm not.. far from it.. I dnt go asking for spot.. I search on my own.. I've been playing this game for a long time... people just need to learn to go out and look.. its not hard.. If you have a specific question to ask pm me Ill help to point you in the rite direction but I won't tell ya my spot..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## wartfroggy

clintonking2.0 said:


> "Hardcores" have to much time on their hands and their mental stability is
> a reflection of their mushroom season. 30 lbs is not enough, some of the hardcores
> Are clinically INSANE .


 Wow.....this is almost sounding like some of the political discussions over in Soundoff. 

"You have too much money, you need to give more of it to people who don't have enough." 

"Redistribute the wealth." 

"I don't like to work, but love my free handouts"

Or in this case...."I don't want to do any of my own work, those guys that have all of the good mushroom spots should tell me where they are. Redistribute the mushrooms, they have too many and I don't have enough." 

Based upon your approach to Mushrooms....I am guessing you are very liberal in your political views as well?


----------



## 68w

i dont think to op asked for anyone's spot. all he wanted to know is if anyone knew if they were coming up in an area of the state.


----------



## aimus1

I replied....via PM. He gratefully PM'd me his thanks. Thats how the whole PM thing works. I however do like to case the individual Im PMing prior to giving information. View their posts and the like to see if he/she is the type of "sportsman" Id like to help out. I've gained a lot of help from pros on the upland forum about dogs, training, pedigrees and such. I've also learned a lot by running searches on that forum and getting answers to questions without having to ask. The river and morel forums are areas I feel I can give a little back and I try. As far as HARDCORE goes. I'm probably pretty hardcore about all my sportsman activities. Thats why I live where I do. A specific county might not sound too specific but if you lived up here and experienced ther number of visitors from southern michigan, indiana, ohio, illinois ect. that travel here to enjoy the morel hunting you'd use caution as well. Have no problem helping someone out. But im not going to do so for everyone else to see as well. Sorry if this offends anyone. Good luck all.


----------



## 68w

that was well put and less abrasive than some. i do most of my hunting on privet land that my family owns. i know that people that live around to property share our woods too. not that big a deal for me though. but i can see if you live in a prime location it becoming a big deal for you.


----------



## SNAREMAN

68w said:


> i dont think to op asked for anyone's spot. all he wanted to know is if anyone knew if they were coming up in an area of the state.


You are right,he did NOT.Pretty sad imo.


----------



## clintonking2.0

wartfroggy said:


> Wow.....this is almost sounding like some of the political discussions over in Soundoff.
> 
> "You have too much money, you need to give more of it to people who don't have enough."
> 
> "Redistribute the wealth."
> 
> "I don't like to work, but love my free handouts"
> 
> Or in this case...."I don't want to do any of my own work, those guys that have all of the good mushroom spots should tell me where they are. Redistribute the mushrooms, they have too many and I don't have enough."
> 
> Based upon your approach to Mushrooms....I am guessing you are very liberal in your political views as well?



Wart froggy, you ride the short bus to your mushroom spots dont you?


----------



## Oldgrandman

clintonking2.0 said:


> Localyahoo, I feel you are like my brother because we think so alike these
> "Hardcores" have to much time on their hands and their mental stability is
> a reflection of their mushroom season. 30 lbs is not enough, *some of the hardcores*
> *Are clinically INSANE .[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So, you are finally starting to understand
> 
> You are making a bigger fuss than the OP in this thread, W-T-F?
> 
> Try pounding the woods instead of the keyboard. Take Localyahoo's advice and all of the info provided in this forum and maybe, just maybe, you will be rewarded with your own sack of morels that you found all by yourself.


----------



## clintonking2.0

Oldgrandman said:


> clintonking2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Localyahoo, I feel you are like my brother because we think so alike these
> "Hardcores" have to much time on their hands and their mental stability is
> a reflection of their mushroom season. 30 lbs is not enough, *some of the hardcores*
> *Are clinically INSANE .[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> So, you are finally starting to understand
> 
> You are making a bigger fuss than the OP in this thread, W-T-F?
> 
> Try pounding the woods instead of the keyboard. Take Localyahoo's advice and all of the info provided in this forum and maybe, just maybe, you will be rewarded with your own sack of morels that you found all by yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really care personally im just having fun messing with all these yahoos, and local yahoo is my brother!
Click to expand...


----------



## wartfroggy

clintonking2.0 said:


> Oldgrandman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont really care personally im just having fun messing with all these yahoos, *and local yahoo is my brother*!
> 
> 
> 
> Doeas that make him your brother-in-law too?
Click to expand...


----------

